# Graphoscope



## Dany (Nov 15, 2015)

This instrument, called "graphoscope", was marketed circa 1900 in France.
The big lens was used to look at photos, often in the carte de visite format.
The two small lenses are for the examination of stereoscopic prints.
It is manufactured from fine wood and may be completely folded when unused.

Daniel


----------



## tirediron (Nov 15, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you for posting this! Nice illustrative  photos you made.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 15, 2015)

Beautiful piece of photographic history.

Glad you posted, sorry to hear about what happened in your city.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 15, 2015)

Cool

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

